# Driving range shoes



## Surtees

Hi all. What shoes do you all wear to the driving range normally I just wear my runners but I was thinking you go to the range to practise for the course so should you wear the same shoes that you do on the course?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Hi all. What shoes do you all wear to the driving range normally I just wear my runners but I was thinking you go to the range to practise for the course so should you wear the same shoes that you do on the course?


I'm still debating that question, so far golf shoes save wear and tear on other shoes:dunno:


----------



## Surtees

My reason for thinking about wearing your golf shoes to the range (even though your hitting of fake grass) is that you wear your shoes in a round to help with grip and balance in your stance should really should you practise with the same set up? You may be slipping a bit in your runners or whatever shoes you have on so you allow for this in your swing whereas on the course you stand nice and soild due to your golf shoes. juat a thought


----------



## Up North

definitely golf shoes. But since we don't have fake grass anywhere within a 200 mile radius, I suppose that would be a no-brainer. However when I used to live in the twin cities and went to the golf dome I just wore tennis shoes. As long as there's no slippage I don't see where it would make a huge difference. 

Just don't wear your flip flops...nothing worse on the golf course than seeing someone in the group ahead of you golfing in their flip flops. You know it's going to be a loooonnnngggg day.:thumbsdown:

Buck


----------



## Surtees

no you just end up with the top of your feet burnt. I have never play in thongs as we calll them here but that means something different where you are. But I wouldnt think that it would be good for the ankles.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> My reason for thinking about wearing your golf shoes to the range (even though your hitting of fake grass) is that you wear your shoes in a round to help with grip and balance in your stance should really should you practise with the same set up? You may be slipping a bit in your runners or whatever shoes you have on so you allow for this in your swing whereas on the course you stand nice and soild due to your golf shoes. juat a thought


Luke: I wear golf shoes on the course and I agree with you that you should dress as you would play during practice yet. The shoes provide traction on wet grass, yet I've never noticed a difference swinging the club(hasn't improved my game either):laugh:


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Luke: I wear golf shoes on the course and I agree with you that you should dress as you would play during practice yet. The shoes provide traction on wet grass, yet I've never noticed a difference swinging the club(hasn't improved my game either):laugh:


I feel that even on dry grass I am more soild with my stance/swing when I am wearing my golf shoes even more so on the tee off box when you go to hit a big drive. I think this has been one part that has help me improve my driving consistancy (speling?).


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I feel that even on dry grass I am more soild with my stance/swing when I am wearing my golf shoes even more so on the tee off box when you go to hit a big drive. I think this has been one part that has help me improve my driving consistancy (speling?).


Nothing wrong or are you wasting money either. I wear a glove the only thing the glove does is prevents a hot spot on the hand.


----------



## Surtees

??? BOB "Nothing wrong or are you wasting money either".

I think you lost me. I meant my golf shoes have aided my game so no waste of money here. Or do you mean you wasted your money just to have some nice shes dont worry about that girls waste money all the time on shoes.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> ??? BOB "Nothing wrong or are you wasting money either".
> 
> I think you lost me. I meant my golf shoes have aided my game so no waste of money here. Or do you mean you wasted your money just to have some nice shes dont worry about that girls waste money all the time on shoes.


OKAY! I agree I went on a different train of thought. I'm for ya, I was supporting your reason. I'll go take my medication now


----------



## Surtees

now that you've had your medication dare I ask which path you were heading down I'm interested now.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> now that you've had your medication dare I ask which path you were heading down I'm interested now.


Well in short...Golf Shoes look good but don't help or hinder a players game. just my opinion. Some how I had in my head that you were looking to buy golf shoes and wanted opinions.:dunno: it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Surtees

I think I can see how you got there. No I have my own golf shoes and I feel they have helped my game from a slightly more soild stance point of view but they haven't pick me up 5 strokes or anything like that. I was just wondering what was on everyones feet when they went to the range and if anyone had actully ever thought about it before thats all.


----------



## broken tee

Not here


----------



## broken tee

I am kind of a sick bugger...aren't I?


----------

